

Dallas Buyers Club case dealt blow by Australian court - adzicg
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-33923482

======
adzicg
tldr version: Federal Court of Australia said DBC would have to pay A$600,000
($442,000; £283,000) to obtain BitTorrent user details, to prevent speculative
invoicing to alleged copyright infringers.

